# Neuer Miniteich



## pasca80 (20. Apr. 2013)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

mein Name ist Stefan bin 32 und komme aus Solingen! Habe mich vor ein paar Tagen hier angemeldet um mich mal umzusehen was alles machbar ist! 
Meine Frau und wollten auch gerne etwas Wasser in unserem kleinen Garten! Also habe ich kurzentschlossenen aus einem Mörtelkübel diesen Miniteich gebastelt! 

Freu mich über Lob, Kritik und weitere Ideen! 

LG

Stefan


----------



## Joerg (20. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Neuer Miniteich*

Hallo Stefan,
:Willkommen2

so hat das Teichfieber damals bei mir auch angefangen. Willkommen im Club der Teichliebhaber. 
Irgendwann wurde der größer und Fische zogen ein. Die Fische wurden größer und der Teich dann auch.


----------



## Wuzzel (20. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Neuer Miniteich*

Was Jörg damit sagen will: Pack den Spaten nicht zu weit weg. Irgendwann packt es Dich und es geht weiter. 
Aber auch die kleinste Wasserstelle im Garten hat was, wir haben uns von dem Hochzeitsgeld der Nachbarn nen kleines Becken in den Vorgarten gesetzt, war auch Anfangs kahl, aber wenn das erst mal eingewachsen ist, sieht das gleich schon anders aus. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## myjj3 (20. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Neuer Miniteich*

Wow, hallo Stefan. 
Toll sieht der aus - ich bin auch gerade am planen. Bin noch ein kompletter Neuling dabei..
Wie hast du denn das mit dem Brunnen hinbekommen - hast du hier eine Elektropumpe reingesetzt?
LG Petra


----------



## Christine (20. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Neuer Miniteich*

Hallo und herzlichen Willkommen!

Ja so fängt es an. Wahrscheinlich hat Dir keiner gesagt, dass (Mini)Teiche Herdentiere sind....

Ich hab Dich mal in die Miniteichabteilung verschoben. Hier solltest Du mal durchstöbern, da findest Du bestimmt einige Anregungen.


----------



## libsy (20. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Neuer Miniteich*

War bei mir auch so, erst ein Fertigbecken und nun etwas größer. Leider habe ich nicht mehr Platz, sonst wäre sicher schon längst der Spaten wieder im Einsatz gewesen. Aber auch so hat man immer etwas zu tun am Teich.


----------



## pasca80 (21. Apr. 2013)

Bin mal gespannt! War jedenfalls schon ein Riesenspass das kleine Teil anzulegen! 

Ist eine kleine Heissner-Pumpe für 19 EUR aus dem Baumarkt! Ist ganz praktisch weil die 8 Meter Kabel hat und die Steckdose um die Ecke ist! 

Seit Freitag ist ja das Wasser drin und seit heute ist der Teich auch schon ziemlich klar!


----------

